
Face of 9,000-Year-Old Teenager Reconstructed - longdefeat
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/01/archaeology-agvi-greek-stoneage-facial-reconstruction/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Is the jawline a Greek thing or a thousands of years ago thing?

~~~
fouralarmfire
They suggest in the article that is a "thousands of years ago" thing, which
makes sense; tough living would have favoured tough-making DNA.

